# So my XFX gfx card is going for replacement...



## Psychosocial (May 30, 2010)

Today morning I wake up, turn on the monitor (Pc's always on) and find pink anomalies and a frozen screen. I restart my PC and after 5-6 mins the samething happens. I tried everything but figured the graphics card has bummed out. So it's still under warranty and going for replacement.

It's a 8800GT. Now a friend of mine told me that I would get a graphics card that costs same ammout today as much as my 8800GT costed when I bought it. Is that true ? I mean I paid like 15k for it... so does that mean I will get a GTX260 ?


----------



## VarDOS (May 30, 2010)

^can't say.... depends on them

because here somebody's DELL CRT was replaced by DELL 22" LCD by DELL so it just depends.


----------



## coderunknown (May 30, 2010)

should get a card of same power. but as its Rashi, they may simply repair your card.


----------



## Psychosocial (May 30, 2010)

Yeah lol... but I hope I get a GTX260.


----------



## Cool Buddy (May 30, 2010)

it is unlikely that they'll give a GTX 260. They are more likely to give you a card which matches the performance. But that too will happen only if they don't have any 8800s left in stock. If they do have it in stock, they will give you the same card. I have heard people getting 80 GB HDD in replacement of 40 GB HDD. So, you might just get lucky. (Waiting for my 1GB Kingston pen drive to get damaged)
And I don't think it's good to keep your PC always on, although many people do it. You should allow some time to cool down once in a while.


----------



## Psychosocial (May 30, 2010)

I turn it off every Saturday night . .

But I won't lose hope! lol


----------



## Cool Buddy (Jun 8, 2010)

What happened dude? which card did you get as replacement?


----------



## Psychosocial (Jun 8, 2010)

It's coming day after. Dunno which it is. They didn't temme anything other than that it's coming back day after tomorrow. 

Will surely inform here when it comes.


----------



## asingh (Jun 9, 2010)

Psychosocial said:


> Today morning I wake up, turn on the monitor (Pc's always on) and find pink anomalies and a frozen screen. I restart my PC and after 5-6 mins the samething happens. I tried everything but figured the graphics card has bummed out. So it's still under warranty and going for replacement.
> 
> It's a 8800GT. Now a friend of mine told me that I would get a graphics card that costs same ammout today as much as my 8800GT costed when I bought it. Is that true ? I mean I paid like 15k for it... so does that mean I will get a GTX260 ?



Which PSU you have..?


----------



## Psychosocial (Jun 9, 2010)

CM ExtremePower 500W


----------



## pulsar_swift (Jun 9, 2010)

Upgrade your PSU to VX 450 or VX 550W. Please update this thread when you get your replacement card.


----------



## Psychosocial (Jun 9, 2010)

Yes. I might be having it by the evening or tomorrow morning. Thanks for the suggestion. I myself am gunning for a VX450W .


----------



## Cool Buddy (Jun 14, 2010)

did u get your replacement?


----------



## aby geek (Jun 14, 2010)

my 8800gts 320mb was burnt this jan , i gave it back to my assembler cause it was in warranty , he said burnt ki warranty nahin hoti iam trying to repair it.

fir jub warranty period khatam ho gaya he returned it back ans said it cant be repaired .

has he changed my piece or original bech khaya?

is it true theres no burnt warranty.

its interesting to know they give part of same power . come on psycho the curiosity is churning my stomach.


----------



## mavihs (Jun 15, 2010)

aby geek said:


> my 8800gts 320mb was burnt this jan , i gave it back to my assembler cause it was in warranty , he said burnt ki warranty nahin hoti iam trying to repair it.
> 
> fir jub warranty period khatam ho gaya he returned it back ans said it cant be repaired .
> 
> ...


which brand, shop, did you get a proper bill with it & ow did it get burnt?


----------



## aby geek (Jun 15, 2010)

xfx 8800 gts 320mb wa wrth 26k . microsystems in rani bagh , the name of the guy is indraneel chaurasia.

my father gave me his number to explain him what i want bak in 2007.

my cm 600 had a problem actually and i started the sytem on the faulty psu so the gpu got affected.

he replaced the psu  but i think he cheated me with the gpu and sold it off .

though i did call smc they said i can only fetch 1700 rs fo it now for a wrking one.

thats why i was considering 5850  cause thats the cheapest i can by till radeon 6000.

but radeon 6000(southern islands/northern islands) has been delayed and of its 5 categories only the lowest _caico_ will be here in december, wch is replacement for 56xx or 54xx i think.

then theres also replacement for  57xx , but forgot the name.

ther replace ment for 5850 , 5870 ,and 5870 will all be released in 2011.

what a bummer and iwas all thrilled to make crysis 2 cry.hmf.



> Caicos planned for late 2010 which would be the successor of Cedar (Radeon HD5450)
> Turks planned for late 2010 which would be the successor of Redwood (HD55xx/HD5670)
> Barts scheduled for early 2011 would be the successor of Juniper (Radeon HD57xx)
> Cayman planned for early 2011 which would be the successor of Cypress (Radeon HD58xx)
> Caribbean scheduled for early 2011 would be the successor of Hemlock (Radeon HD5970)


 
quote from pure over clock forums  *forums.pureoverclock.com/showthread.php?t=9095

wikpediai says the southern islands is delayed cause global foundaries will move to 28nm, so i think amd gonna make  these gpu on 28nm instead of 40nm and hence the delay.

if you are clearer on the matter please update me too.


----------



## mavihs (Jun 15, 2010)

@aby geek
don't get a new GPU until you change your SMPS!


----------



## aby geek (Jun 15, 2010)

but its a new piece. u want me to throw it away just like that?
or ill have to leave the system for onboard only.
that means no 22" lcd .
bummer, can clarkdale handle 22" inc without discrete?


----------



## pulsar_swift (Jun 15, 2010)

OP, which card did you get as replacement.


----------



## Psychosocial (Jun 22, 2010)

BUMP people. Sorry to keep you waiting. Damn Rashi service.

Yeah so I got it today. A Dual Slot Cooler version of the 8800GTS 640MB by XFX in place of my stock XFX 8800GT 512MB .


----------



## pulsar_swift (Jun 22, 2010)

Okie. So this 8800GTS 640MB is better? and which card is it comparable to the current line up of ATI Radeons ?


----------



## toad_frog09 (Jun 22, 2010)

Psychosocial said:


> BUMP people. Sorry to keep you waiting. Damn Rashi service.
> 
> Yeah so I got it today. A Dual Slot Cooler version of the 8800GTS 640MB by XFX in place of my stock XFX 8800GT 512MB .




WOW. Why doesnt my 8400gs goes out. 2 years and still runs like new. Worthless piece of trash.
Die b**ch die.
Hehe.


----------



## aby geek (Jun 22, 2010)

Graphics Card Hierarchy Chart : Best Graphics Cards For The Money: June 2010

here ya go pulsar.

i hate to break it but they have down graded OP.


----------



## pulsar_swift (Jun 22, 2010)

aby geek said:


> Graphics Card Hierarchy Chart : Best Graphics Cards For The Money: June 2010
> 
> here ya go pulsar.
> 
> i hate to break it but they have down graded OP.



ya man. good catch


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jun 22, 2010)

op's cheated i must say. previous one was better...........


----------



## pulsar_swift (Jun 22, 2010)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> op's cheated i must say. previous one was better...........



Psychosocial. Where art thou ?


----------



## aby geek (Jun 23, 2010)

he was happy comparing 512 and 640 . i hope we dont ruin his wednesday with bad news.


----------



## Cool Buddy (Jun 23, 2010)

I had almost known that he won't get a better card in replacement, rashi was waiting to get the 8800 from somewhere, that's why they kept him waiting. I don't think the people at rashi are going to listen if he says now that he wants the card changed because  the previous one was better.
But one thing I could not understand, how is 8800 GTS 512 MB above 8800 GT 512 MB but 8800 GTS 640 MB below it? does the 640 MB version use DDR2?


----------



## pulsar_swift (Jun 23, 2010)

Rashi peripherals has to replace the card. They have cheated the OP. If it doesn't work out, we have servicewatch@digit.com


----------



## Psychosocial (Jun 23, 2010)

I know it's a lesser powerful card.

@aby :- lol dude I am into tech since quite a time and I know how foolish it is to compare gfx cards on basis of their VRAM.

I was just informing you people. I will try to contact them today.


----------



## pulsar_swift (Jun 23, 2010)

Ok buddy. Keep us posted


----------



## Cool Buddy (Jun 23, 2010)

you should not have taken the card in the first place if you knew that it was less powerful. Now replacement will be very difficult.


----------



## Psychosocial (Jun 23, 2010)

I still have the box, the CDs... everything. Heck I even have the plastic wrapping. I'll re-pack it and say I never opened it lol.


----------



## Cool Buddy (Jun 23, 2010)

nice idea


----------



## Psychosocial (Jun 23, 2010)

WTF... my hardware dealer says that the card he had sent for replacement was a 8600GT. I am like dude I used that card for 2.5 yrs... it was an 8800GT. He is like but I made the bill with 8600GT on it and the Rashi people operate by the bill. So he says I cannot get a better card as the 8800GTS is more powerful than the 8600GT.

WTH ?!


----------



## Cool Buddy (Jun 23, 2010)

they are always 1 step ahead of us. After sales service quality is going down continuously for all companies.
When you submitted the damaged card, didn't they give you an acknowledgement mentioning the serial number of the product? Show your original bill with the same serial number and the product as 8800GT 512 MB.
Ultimately what happens is, we get tired of running around & finally think that our time is more precious than the 3-5 FPS we'll lose in our games, so we accept whatever they give. That's why they do things like these.


----------



## pulsar_swift (Jun 23, 2010)

what cool buddy has written is 100% correct. P


----------



## SlashDK (Jun 23, 2010)

Report to servicewatch@thinkdigit.com


----------



## pulsar_swift (Jun 24, 2010)

well the bill has 8600GT. what can we do now ?


----------



## Psychosocial (Jun 24, 2010)

Yes that's the point pulsar_swift. If I had seen the bill, I would have had him changed it at that moment but sadly all my bills goto dad's office directly... so I can't do nothing now. **** you Rashi... I am not buying another XFX card after this.


----------



## pulsar_swift (Jun 24, 2010)

Ya, we tend to get a little carried away when we are buying some stuff for our PC and sometimes we don't check the bills.


----------



## Cool Buddy (Jun 24, 2010)

slightest mistake and you are gone. now you can't do anything, neither you have the card nor a proper bill. be thankful that they didn't return you an 8600GT 512 MB & settle for what you have, or may be next time you'll end up owning a 9500GT which, they'll say is better than 8600GT

Anyways the performance should not be much lower compared to your previous card


----------



## asingh (Jun 24, 2010)

Just report this to Digit service watch. It is high time Rashi was corrected for their cra$ service. 

Is your GPU serial number and bill serial number for the VGA same. If it is, it can say 8600Humpty-Dumpty on your bill, they will have to replace what the serial number is on the data base.


----------



## Cool Buddy (Jun 24, 2010)

yes, of course the serial number can be verified with XFX, but can it be done directly? I mean, without the intervention of rashi peripherals? Doesn't XFX have a service center or helpline where atleast we can call & speak to them directly?


----------



## pulsar_swift (Jun 24, 2010)

asigh said:


> Just report this to Digit service watch. It is high time Rashi was corrected for their cra$ service.
> 
> Is your GPU serial number and bill serial number for the VGA same. If it is, it can say 8600Humpty-Dumpty on your bill, they will have to replace what the serial number is on the data base.



He doesnt have the old GPU na, how will it matter if he has the serial number also ?


----------



## asingh (Jun 24, 2010)

^^
Well then too bad. He should have cleared things out before sending it, knowing his bill had a discrepancy.


----------



## pulsar_swift (Jun 24, 2010)

ya OP cheated very clinically.


----------



## Psychosocial (Jun 24, 2010)

Yes man and I feel bad. But the 8800GTS ain't bad. Hardly 3-4FPS decrease and after I oc'd it, it's almost the same.


----------



## pulsar_swift (Jun 24, 2010)

ok good, how many years warranty did they give on this one ?


----------



## Psychosocial (Jun 24, 2010)

3 years warranty.


----------



## pulsar_swift (Jun 24, 2010)

good. then you should one more try in these 3 years


----------



## Psychosocial (Jun 24, 2010)

lol yeah


----------



## Cool Buddy (Jun 25, 2010)

Are you sure about the warranty? generally the warranty continues only till the original product's warranty, replacement doesn't mean you'll get full warranty on the replaced product.


----------



## Psychosocial (Jun 25, 2010)

Hmm I dunno about that but the box states 3yrs warranty.


----------



## Cool Buddy (Jun 25, 2010)

then you are wrong, warranty is never extended in this manner, your warranty will still expire at the time when the original card's warranty was supposed to expire. What does your new bill say?


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 25, 2010)

pulsar_swift said:


> good. then you should one more try in these 3 years







Cool Buddy said:


> Are you sure about the warranty? generally the warranty continues only till the original product's warranty, replacement doesn't mean you'll get full warranty on the replaced product.



yup. true.



Cool Buddy said:


> then you are wrong, warranty is never extended in this manner, your warranty will still expire at the time when the original card's warranty was supposed to expire. What does your new bill say?





Psychosocial said:


> Hmm I dunno about that but the box states 3yrs warranty.



cool buddy means if you brought card 2yrs ago & get it replaced. the remaining warranty (1yr) will be applicable even if you get a replacement with a sticker showing 5yrs warranty.

so before the warranty finally applies, just damage your card & ask for a GTX260 from old stock


----------



## Psychosocial (Jun 25, 2010)

LOL my previous card had lifetime warranty!


----------



## Cool Buddy (Jun 25, 2010)

lifetime warranties always come with some catch


----------



## aby geek (Jun 27, 2010)

[Solved] XFX "double lifetime" warranty? - Graphics-Cards - Graphic-Displays

may be this throws some light


----------

